

Bitcoin iOS app open sourced - milkshakes
https://github.com/udibr/bitcoinApp

======
kristofferR
Looks pretty nice:
[https://github.com/udibr/bitcoinApp/blob/master/BitCoin/Scre...](https://github.com/udibr/bitcoinApp/blob/master/BitCoin/Screenshot%202011.04.18%2011.00.07.png)

------
milkshakes
it seems like they're also doing some sort of ad hoc distribution for those
without dev tools:
[https://testflightapp.com/join/25bf5108ebf60dd935baa57f36856...](https://testflightapp.com/join/25bf5108ebf60dd935baa57f36856aee-
OTkzNQ/)

~~~
Zev
Testflight is generally limited to 100 people/devices (as that's the limit
Apple gives a developer account)

~~~
RyanKearney
100 Per Developer, and now it's open source, meaning any developer can package
it distribute it via this method.

~~~
Zev
you will need more than a single testflight link for that distribution scheme
to work.

------
jerguismi
I have also created one bitcoin iPhone app which Apple rejected:
<https://github.com/kangasbros/BitcoinWatch-iPhone>

It is a just very simple app for following mtgox USD rate/market depth/last
trades.

~~~
zackattack
Why did they reject it?

~~~
jerguismi
Not useful enough/simple apps which act just as a frontend to a web site are
rejected.

------
CrazedGeek
Has anyone put it on a Cydia repo yet?

------
nextparadigms
Will there be an Android version?

~~~
milkshakes
there's bitcoiner: <https://market.android.com/details?id=net.lwi.bitcoiner>

------
recoiledsnake
Mostly useless, because it will run only on jailbroken iDevices.

~~~
Xuzz
Which is about 10% of all iDevices, so not particularly useless. (And, as
others gave said, that doesn't even include the developers who can sign and
install it for themselves, as well.)

~~~
xnerdr
For those interested in Bitcoin right now (mostly geeks) i'd say the % of
jailbroken iDevices is much higher, i'd throw 80% out as a guess.

~~~
RyanKearney
80% is a gross overestimation.

~~~
kristofferR
Most people interested in Bitcoins right now are geeks and the majority of
geeks should have jailbroken their iPhones.

80% of the whole iPhone user mass is a gross overestimation, but I don't think
that it's an overestimation to say that 80% of huge geeks have jailbroken
their iPhones.

~~~
olivercameron
A lot of my friends are "geeks", and none of them have a jailbroken iPhone. In
fact, the only person I know who has a jailbroken iPhone is a regular
teenager, and that's because he refuses to pay for apps.

~~~
jrockway
How many of your friends use Bitcoins?

~~~
olivercameron
Zero.

~~~
jrockway
Right, so your data point is not really relevant to the conversation. The
implication was that anyone interested in bitcoin would probably have a
jailbroken phone, and since none of your friends are interested in bitcoin,
whether or not they have a jailbroken iphone is not particularly relevant. The
original context was:

 _For those interested in Bitcoin right now (mostly geeks) I'd say the
percentage of jailbroken iDevices is much higher, i'd throw 80% out as a
guess._

I think we can all agree that this is reasonable.

~~~
RyanKearney
I use bitcoin and I don't jailbreak my iPhone.

~~~
greengarstudios
I use bitcoin and I jailbreak my iPhone.

